# Everything Hurts!!!



## redgrizzly69 (Jun 21, 2006)

Does anybody have any suggestions for me, I'm at my wits end. Every muscle and joint hurts, always. I've been in and had every fluid that they could draw sampled, and said everything looks good. It doesn't matter time of day or position, the pain is always there. I've tried the med's, the tea's, nothing seems to work. If I was a horse I'd put myself down. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mutthouse (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, it could be one of the rarer diseases out there. I have one: Polymyositis. Technically, it is inflamation of the large muscles, but I hurt allllll over and nothing helped, before they finally diagnosed it and got it under control.. 

Are your joints swollen? Are you weak? These can be, and usually are, symptoms of the disease. There are so many little-known, little-explored rheumatoid diseases out there that only a few people have, and they tend to go undiagnosed for a long time. You have my sympathy, Red. Hope they can get you diagnosed soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you tried accupuncture? That might relieve the pain until whatever you have is diagnosed.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I see you're from Minnesota. My suggestion would to go get tested for Lyme's Disease.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmmm, based on your post, Cabin Fever, I looked it up, here is a list of symptoms. I'm guessing every victim wouldn't have every symptom, but the list could be a guide.

1.Unexplained fevers, sweats, chills, or flushing
2.Unexplained weight change
3.Fatigue, tiredness, poor stamina
4.Unexplained hair loss
5.Swollen glands
6.Sore throat
7.Testicular pain/pelvic pain
8.Unexplained menstrual irregularity
9.Unexplained milk production; breast pain
10.Irritable bladder or bladder dysfunction
11.Sexual dysfunction or loss of libido
12.Upset stomach or abdominal pain
13.Change in bowel function- (constipation, diarrhea)
14.Chest pain or rib soreness
15.Shortness of breath, cough
16.Heart palpitations, pulse skips, heart block
17.Any history of a heart murmur or valve prolapse
18.Joint pain or swelling
19.Stiffness of the joints or back
20.Muscle pain or cramps
21.Twitching of the face or other muscles
22.Headache
23.Neck creaks and cracks, neck stiffness, neck pain
24.Tingling, numbness, burning or stabbing sensations, shooting pains, skin hypersensitivity
25.Facial paralysis (Bell's Palsy)
26.Eyes/Vision: double, blurry, increased floaters, light sensitivity
27.Ears/Hearing: buzzing, ringing, ear pain, sound sensitivity
28.Increased motion sickness, vertigo, poor balance
29.Lightheadedness, wooziness, unavoidable need to sit or lie down
30.Tremor
31.Confusion, difficulty in thinking
32.Difficulty with concentration, reading
33.Forgetfulness, poor short term memory, poor attention, problem absorbing new information
34.Disorientation: getting lost, going to wrong places
35.Difficulty with speech or writing; word or name block
36.Mood swings, irritability, depression
37.Disturbed sleep- too much, too little, fractionated, early awakening
38.Exaggerated symptoms or worse hangover from alcohol

http://www.lymediseaseassociation.org/


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I second cabin fever Have them do a westen blot(?) test. Some people only get one or two symptoms. DH has been suffering with it for 6 months now. The rife machine seems to be helping.
Steff


----------



## redgrizzly69 (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think it's Lyme disease, I had a buddy get that, messed him up pretty good. I just retired out of the military, and they had to check out every cavity and fluid they could think of. Nodda, said maybe your getting old!! Granted I got alot of hard miles on me for being 42, but this is nuts. I used to go to a Touch Doctor, thats what we called him, but he's passed on, can't seem to find anyone that has the gift anymore. He didn't have to ask you what was wrong, he knew, and when he placed his hand on you it got really hot. Cured the bursitus(sp) in my shoulder for years, Then I got it torn up in Iraq, and the pain came back.I'll just keep trying stuff sooner or later somethings gotta work.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I know everytime someone talks about being sick I go touting my mom's herbs.. Smack me if I need it...

But... my mom is an RN. She makes VERY strong herbal tinctures. If *I* had your symptoms, I'd be taking tons of the Bone Flesh and Cartilage formula. I have seen it help several people, two of my aunts, my aunt's sister in law, myself... I had a stress fracture in my foot, it healed completely in about 2 weeks, even though I didn't quit using my foot like I was supposed to. You are supposed to have no weight bearing for 6 weeks, which would certainly have been optimal, but I had too much to do. My aunt Jeannie had had surgery on her shoulder for a work related injury many years ago, and was left unable to lift it above her shoulder. After taking the formula for a month I believe, one day she went to open a cabinet above her head and realized that she was able to, and it didn't hurt. There was also a drawer at work she had not been able to open correctly all that time, but was able to after about a month. My other aunt broke her leg probably 15 years ago, it was a bad break that didn't heal well. Since then she hadn't had the same range of motion in that ankle. She started on the formula a few months ago, and she has increase her range of motion. She was also able to wear a pair of shoes that had bothered her previously due to the heel on them. A friend at church, and older lady, has started taking it recently for her arthritis in her hands, and it has helped. 

It's the late Dr. Christopher's formula. Look it up online under dr christopher bone flesh and cartilage.You can find many stories about it. I read about one guy that claimed to have grown back part of his jaw bone after he had had cancer. I do know that Dr Christopher's company was bought out, and have heard they do not make the formula with the same quality anymore. 

My mom's site is www.ozarkherbal.com. Our phone number is on there and you may call her if you want.

I certainly hope you find relief.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't think it's Lyme disease

Have you actually been tested for it?
steff


----------



## carly (Mar 20, 2003)

Red-

I have a few ideas. One is Chronic Fatugue Syndrome and the other id Fibromyalgia.

Chronoc fatigue is tough; you hurt all ove for no reason, your're tired all the time and it hurts to think about doing anything streneous. Getting out of bed seems monumental some days. This requires a specialist in auto immune diseases.

The other is tough too---fibro, as it is called. I am sure there are plenty of folks here who can advise you on this one.

For extreme muscle aches I will give you a few things that can help ease the pain.

Lactic acid builds in the muscles when you work, excercise, etc. Sometimes our natural body functions do not remove it from the muscles. If you get down to you skivies and sit on the floor, begin to massage your feet, ankles, calves knees and legs with your hands--NO machines--don't go deep; just a nice tolerable massage all the way up to your groin. Use a lotion so there is no pulling on the skin---then start all over again---feet to groin.
Lay down and massage your chest, arms, and neck areas. then scratch your head lightly with your fingernails, and concentrate behind the ears. This is the basal area of the skull, lots of neve ending there. This is extremely relaxing. If you like music and have some really soft easy stuff played low, this will help.

I have muscle aches all the time and have done this for over 30 years and every time it relieves the pain quickly. This is bacially a Swedish massage self done. 

Have you seen a chiroparactor? A massage therapist? I would think insurance would help out with both. Sometimes a correction to the spine helps with muscle pain in a huge way. I have used them in the past and I was actually able to walk upright when I left the office and it did not hurt during the procedure.

Also heat/ice helps with muscle pain. Examine both and see what suits your personal pain level. There are nights I sleep with a large heating pad under the small of my back due to the pain in the muscles there. Helps tons. There are other times I sleep with ice packs on my feet to numb the pain. Works instantly. But don't use either for extended periods as you can damage nerves. And wrap them both with a towel or the wrap that comes with the heating pad. Use on low. You want to not burn your skin!!

If you have a partner it might be possible to convince them to give you a massage every other day for awhile.  That's my pesonal favorite. But be sure they know how deep to go, as sometimes the pain we have is so tender any touch hurts.

I would advise to stay after from meds like presciption pain relievers, muscle relaxants and so on, as they will mask your real symtoms and you will never get to the bottom of this.

Apparetnly from all the work ups you have had, it doesn't seem to be a bite or disease of the blood or an organ.That's good.

Get onlne and ask around in your community for info on the two tings I mentioned above. I was a dancer from perteens to twenties, ballet and toe, and then i got into yoga, aroebics and Pilates seriously and excercise does help. Just be sure to rub down after. 

Lastly, I would try some peaceful mind/body/spirit relaxation, perhaps with a guided meditation group or some CDs of gentle nature sounds played low. It is amazing how the mind can convince the body of certain things. 

I feel for you, as I know how you hurt. There are answers out there, but you have to get into exploring the alternatives.

Good luck and I sure hope you feel better soon.

Carly---> who has been there, is still there sometimes and will always know she is going there!


----------



## 3dogmom (May 4, 2006)

Sounds like Fibromyalgia which I have. Cold and stress will set it off in a hurry! The cure? Exercise beleive it or not. Take something for pain and start moving. Massage also gives me great relief. Jaccuzi's are good too but exercise is best if you want it to go away...not saying I always practice what I preach but I do know what works. I had accupuncture for pain in my knees and it worked great!


----------



## 3dogmom (May 4, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to add that one of the major treatments for Fibromyalgia is anti-depressants. They don't know why it works but it does.


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

Check out Dr. Sherry Rogers Book titled, "Pain Free in 6 Weeks". She goes through some non-traditional possibilities for pain, and all is supported by medical literature. She is a FABULOUS author, and her works are EXCEPTIONALLY well researched and cited. IF you cannot be helped by anything in her books, then you cannot, in all probability, be helped.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

artificial sweetners will make me feel like that.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Do you know the most misdiagnosed disease is Lyme. Often diagnosed as Fibomyalgia, MS or Chronic Fatigue. If you have not had the test for Lyme do yourself a favor and have one more blood test.
Steff


----------

